# Madrid Housing(HELP)



## bissan (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi 
I am new here (thank you for adding ) 
I will be moving to MADRID after some months
I have 2 kids 4 - 8 yrs old.
I'm looking for the best , luxurious, safe, semi-central , place to buy my house.
Im targeting a place not far from international schools . and services.
I have a very good budget .
I found these locations :
(la Moraleja - Sanchinarro- pozuela - hortaleza -...)
Kindly advice me :juggle:
thank you in advance


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Have you thought of renting for a little while, have a look at google for something that is convenient?? Then you can have a good look around and deciding an area that you feel is the best for you???

Jo xxx


----------



## bissan (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi jojo
Thanks for you advice.but it's kind of difficult to try renting in many places .
I am tending to buy a property.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

bissan said:


> Hi
> I am new here (thank you for adding )
> I will be moving to MADRID after some months
> I have 2 kids 4 - 8 yrs old.
> ...



I guess the most luxurious areas are probably La Moraleja, La Finca/Somosaguas (part of Pozuelo), Parque Conde Orgaz/Piovera (part of Hortaleza) and Puerto De Hierro (part of Moncloa). That's where you'll find all the gated communities, large independent houses, etc. La Moraleja has most international schools I guess, but there are a few significant ones in Pozuelo. Conde Orgaz has the French Lycee nearby, but that's it. It might be best to pick the international school first and then decide the area that suits.

Sanchinarro is not in the same league as the other places mentioned. Other places that might be considered as "exclusive" include El Viso, Nueva España and parts of Mirasierra.


----------



## bissan (Oct 20, 2015)

Thank you dears , 
I am thinking of HORTALEZA , I 's not far from all the services , and schools. 

about schools ,what do you think of (HASTINGS ) school? any feedback?


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

bissan said:


> Thank you dears ,
> I am thinking of HORTALEZA , I 's not far from all the services , and schools.
> 
> about schools ,what do you think of (HASTINGS ) school? any feedback?


Hortaleza covers a large area the includes Conde Orgáz that I mentioned above, but also the area around Arturo Soria is nice. To the north is Valdebebas, which is a new area that I'd avoid for now since they're still building it and it might lack services and "life" in general.

I was told by someone who went to another British school that he thought Hastings was the best British school, which is slightly surprising because it is not one of the most expensive. It'll still cost about €1000/month when you include all the extras though. It's the only major British school that's really in Madrid, so it doesn't have the big facilities the ones further out do. But the few parents I've bumped in to have been pleased with the teaching there. Hastings is in Chamartín, which is also a nice area to live in.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

bissan said:


> Hi
> I am new here (thank you for adding )
> I will be moving to MADRID after some months
> I have 2 kids 4 - 8 yrs old.
> ...


I don't know much about these areas except that they are expensive, exclusive and that many politicians and actors live in these areas.
I do know that Hastings is well thought of by many parents.


----------



## Amilia Bargues (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi! I`m going to move to Spain too. As I heard this country has quite good education level. 
Do your children know Spanish? It`s required. 

I have found some general info for myself, maybe it`ll be interesting to you too. 

Preschool, primary and secondary education
The Spanish education system is divided into three levels.

1. Early education (Educación Infantil)

This stage accepts children from birth to six years old and is divided into two levels: kindergartens children until three (optional & paying) and compulsory preschool (free) for children aged 3–6 in public institutions.

2. Elementary education (Educación Primaria)

From six to twelve, children attend compulsory elementary school. Both public elementary and secondary schools are free. Alternatively, a child can attend a private or religious school. In several provinces (e.g. in Catalonia and the Basque Country), some lessons are taught in local language and these language lessons are included in the curriculum.

3. Secondary education (Educación Secundaria Obligatoria or ESO)

From twelve to sixteen, teenagers attend compulsory and free secondary school. After three years, they must choose between vocational or academic studies and pass the secondary school certificate (Titulo de Graduato ESO). Holders of this certificate can choose to go to university, continue their vocational studies or leave and find a job.

Those who want to attend university must obtain a baccalaureate (Titulo de Bachiller). Others can continue on to complete secondary vocational, arts or sport courses (Titulo de Técnico).


----------



## bissan (Oct 20, 2015)

Thank yoh so much for sharing these info.
I wish u an easy move .
My kids dont know spanish .
And i am tending to enroll them in international schools which depend mainly on English.


----------



## Amilia Bargues (Oct 15, 2015)

Ok, bissan. Wish you all the best!


----------

